# [Essentials] Sites



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 25, 2009)

Another 'essentials' thread. This one is for websites.
Add new sites in the below format. Be sure to add a link with the site.
Website[/p]
*Essentials: 10+*
GBAtemp
Reddit
Maddox.Xmission (9000)
Google, Blackle, LetMeGoogleThatForYou, elgoo and such (17)
Youtube - (17)

*Noteworthy 5+*
Facebook  (10)
Twitter (6)
Deviantart (6)
Wikipedia (6)

*Others: 1->4*


Spoiler



[titlether Sites]Gamefaqs (4)
Engadget (3)
Kotaku (3)
Gizmodo (3)
Grooveshark (3)
Hotmail (3)
Lifehacker (2)
FARK (2)
Dealextreme (2)
CollegeHumor (2)
IGN (2)
Nintendolife (2)
Backloggery
Popurls
Romhacking
DS-Scene
Omegle
Battleon
Miniclip
Collectiondx
Flickr
Ebay
NDSthemes
Metal Archives
Slashdot
Digg
Beyond Classic DOS Games Blog
Anime Planet
Animenewsnetwork
Serebii
DaitRombe
ZeldaDungeon
Zreomusic
Supercheats
FAILBlog
NBA
CheatCodeCentral
GameSpot
VGMusic
TIGSource
Tetris Friends
i09
Silconera
Joystiq
Kingdom of Loathing
RuneScape
DSDatabase
Nintendo
GameRankings
Team Cyclops
Fattass Forum
CycloDS Revolution
Memory Alpha
Stargate Wiki
Uncyclopedia
TARDIS Index File
GBAtemp Cheat Forum/Cheat Database
Icanhascheezburger
CADComic
BBC iPlayer
Cracked
Yahoo.
Gmail.
Blogger.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 25, 2009)

Vote: Gbatemp.net


----------



## Raika (Dec 25, 2009)

GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp
GBAtemp


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 25, 2009)

Come on, people. Other sites. I'll automatically add GBAtemp to Essentials, okay.


----------



## luke_c (Dec 25, 2009)

http://engadget.com


----------



## Raika (Dec 25, 2009)

Google.com
Youtube.com
Romhacking.net
Ds-scene.net


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 25, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Come on, people. Other sites. I'll automatically add GBAtemp to Essentials, okay.


I think GBAtemp automatically deserves _over _9000.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Dec 25, 2009)

Twitter.com
Collectiondx.com
Flickr.com
Ebay.com
NDSthemes.com
Youtube.com

Those are the most websites I visit most of the time


----------



## Domination (Dec 25, 2009)

I have got plenty of warez and free anime/manga sites I would like to add.... Sob.

Youtube.com
facebook.com
google.com
wikipedia.org
omegle.com
battleon.com
grooveshark.com

Tell me if any of the sites aren't allowed. Or just mod it.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 25, 2009)

GBATEMP!!
hotmail
gmail
yahoo
facebook
twitter
ds-scene
fuzzy kittens
finetune
grooveshark
youtube
handheldsources
miniclip
runescape


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 25, 2009)

I updated it. I'd like it if you post the site with a link inserted. It would save me a lot of time.

------


			
				Rockstar said:
			
		

> GBATEMP!!
> hotmail
> gmail
> yahoo
> ...


Nah. The sites you posted are allowed. Wonder if you can add T** P***** B** or sites like that? I'll ask a mod.

-----


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2009)

Google. 

I wouldn't call any other site "essential". 


(Any competing search engine will do too.)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 25, 2009)

Added Veho's
---

Mine:

+1 to:

Google
Wikipedia
Engadget
Gizmodo (even after the CES incident)
Lifehacker
Beyond Classic DOS Games Blog (some blog I found while searching the interwebs, very informative)


----------



## prowler (Dec 25, 2009)

Facebook
Google 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



YouTube...




Spoiler



4chan





Spoiler



No seriously, don't add 4chan





Spoiler


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 25, 2009)

Updated


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 27, 2009)

Slashdot
Lifehacker
Twitter
Wikipedia
Digg


----------



## vasego2k (Dec 27, 2009)

*FARK*
GIZMODO
KOTAKU
DEALEXTREME/NEW RELEASES
ENGADGET


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 27, 2009)

DealExtreme.com


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 27, 2009)

Blackle
Let Me Google That For You
Googlegooglegooglegoogle
Elgoog
Metal Archives
Facebook
Youtube
College Humor


----------



## X D D X (Dec 27, 2009)

+1:
Google
Youtube
Twitter
IGN
Wikipedia
Anime-Planet
Animenewsnetwork
Gamefaqs


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 27, 2009)

+1
Nintendolife.com
Bleachexile.com
youtube.com
google.com
deviantart.com
serebii.net
daitrombe.net
zeldadungeon.net
zreomusic.com
onemanga.com 
supercheats.com

That's it.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 27, 2009)

Google
Facebook

Some local sites


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Dec 28, 2009)

http://maddox.xmission.com/

+8999


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Dec 28, 2009)

Ninjin said:
			
		

> http://maddox.xmission.com/
> 
> +8999


+1


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2009)

Ninjin said:
			
		

> http://maddox.xmission.com/
> 
> +8999


Indeed. It is essential people should learn how not to act.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 29, 2009)

Updated it. Excluded some sites because of manga/anime/illegal downloads. Follow the rules! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*+1: *
NintendoLife
Deviantart
FARK
CollegeHumor


----------



## saxamo (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow these sites are all dumbo. I'd say popurls.com


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Dec 30, 2009)

saxamo said:
			
		

> Wow these sites are all dumbo. I'd say popurls.com



*ALL* these sites are dumb? Why Maddox might just headbutt you right in the forehead and disembowel you from the inside >


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 30, 2009)

Failblog


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 30, 2009)

Twitter, Backloggery, YouTube, Kotaku, NBA, OneManga, Google, Anime-Media, Anime Season, CheatCodeCentral


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 2, 2010)

+1 For DeviantArt.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 2, 2010)

DeviantArt +1


----------



## razorback78 (Jan 2, 2010)

google is my best friend.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

G-G-G-Google!


----------



## updowners (Jan 2, 2010)

Maddox.Xmission, google, letmegooglethatforyou, youtube, facebook, ign, gamespot, gamefaqs, vgmusic, tigsource, tetrisfriends.

Um.. should I upload my drawings to deviantart?


----------



## naglaro00 (Jan 2, 2010)

Kotaku
io9
Gizmodo
Siliconera
Joystiq
Kingdom of Loathing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Runescape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Google


----------



## House Spider (Jan 2, 2010)

www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=manly_suicide


----------



## iFish (Jan 2, 2010)

+1 ds database
+1 nintendo.com
+1 twitter
+1 youtube


----------



## Raiser (Jan 2, 2010)

+1 GameFAQs
+1 YouTube
+1 GameRankings
+1 Google
+1 DeviantArt

;D


----------



## Splych (Jan 2, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Well, I haven't seen any other essentials about sites or something. If you (GBAtemp) don't want this thread, then let me know. Might be a bit too vague. Anyways, it'll be run like the other Essentials. Common-sense applies. No pr0n sites, r0m sites, Prize sites. Only sites that are appropriate. No negatives, please.
> 
> *Essentials*   [20+]
> *GBAtemp - (Over 9000)
> Maddox.Xmission (9000)*


... Revolutionize. That's not fair =[ . how come this random second site has 9000.... i have never heard of it... you are abusing this post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




+1 - GBAtemp
+1 - deviantART
+1 - YouTube
+1 - OneManga


----------



## updowners (Jan 2, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 2, 2010)

My frequents:

Team Cyclops
Fattass Forum
CycloDS Revolution
GBAtemp
Wikipedia
Memory Alpha
YouTube
Stargate Wiki
Uncyclopedia
TARDIS Index File
Hotmail
GBAtemp Cheat Forum/Cheat Database


----------



## Veho (Jan 2, 2010)

Can we vote against sites?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 2, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Can we vote against sites?


Normally, I'd say "no" but I'll make an exception. 
I'll update it soon.
Screw it. No voting against sites.


----------



## House Spider (Jan 2, 2010)

iwatchsimpsonsonline.com, its got a good chatbox.


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 4, 2010)

+1 to grooveshark


----------



## _Burai_ (Jan 5, 2010)

+1 
Google
Youtube
Facebook
GBAtemp
GameFAQS
Icanhazcheezburger


----------



## Rogue Trader (Jan 5, 2010)

These are my permanent tabs (well, most of them)

Google
Youtube
Facebook
Cad-comics
BBCiplayer (for the Brits)
Hotmail
Grooveshark
Cracked.com


----------



## zuron7 (Jan 9, 2010)

Please tell me this is a joke.
anyways

GBAtemp
twitter
facebook
fuzzy kittens

and a few related to warez


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 9, 2010)

It's a joke.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 9, 2010)

Add the links to new sites or I won't add your site.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 9, 2010)

I added links like a good boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also...calm down a little...


----------



## TheWingless (Jan 9, 2010)

WarioN64 said:
			
		

> , its got a good chatbox.


Pretty sure sites with copyrighted material/warez is allowed on this list as it also breaks the rules. I suggest you remove the link. If you want to submit a website with videos, say youtube or hulu and not that.


----------



## ericling (Jan 10, 2010)

Gbatemp for sure.
Google.
Facebook
Youtube.
Yahoo.
Gmail.
Hotmail.
Blogger.
Wikipedia


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 10, 2010)

Updated it with all the sites.
Don't worry. I had permission from a mod to bump this.


----------



## basher11 (Oct 10, 2010)

+1 for cheat forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i love that place.


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 10, 2010)

Google
elgooG
Youtube
Facebook



...yeah. the casuals.


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 10, 2010)

Facebook
Youtube
Minecraft http://www.minecraft.net/
Know Your Meme http://knowyourmeme.com/
Zamzar http://www.zamzar.com/
Last.FM http://www.last.fm/
Wallbase.net http://wallbase.net/
BBC iPlayer http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/


----------

